# racing seats



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm having a hard time finding some cheap racing seats for my buggy anybody got links to some sites i could check out?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i'm having a hard time finding some cheap racing seats for my buggy anybody got links to some sites i could check out?


What's your budget?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

preferably under 300 shipped

but if i need to i can pay more


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.corbeau.com

cheap seats are unsafe imo.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i dont mean cheap construction i meant cheap price, like wholesale prices

thanks for the link


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

not to thread crap, but what would be a good seat, for the thick-legged of us out there? I really like the Sparco Torino, and the Corbeau CR1, but im worried the family jewels may be a bit snug.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

CR1's come in a wide version


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i found my 3 options







click on pics for more details

which would u guy reccommend i got with?

this is not for the Z, this is for my buggy


----------



## necro (Jul 1, 2005)

Do you need to install a extra bracket for racing seats?

I'm also curious to the actual weight savings from an average racing seat. If anyone knows, please post your findings ... thanks.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

check out those links, each seat weighs 18-22lbs

normal seats weight 25+? i think, more if it have power options etc

brackets are sometime included, ranging from slides, to immoblie mounts


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> what would be a good seat, for the thick-legged of us out there? I really like the Sparco Torino


Trust me the Torino is not a good way to go for a big dude. My 135 lb ass fits nicly into it though.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i like the forza, but get it in wide version if you're a fatty


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Meh, I really liked the Torino too.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Kirkey seats are good for those on a budget and didn't need their kidneys anyway

www.kirkeyracing.com

We had the Corbeau Forzas in the rally Golf and they are actually quite comfortable for all day pounding into bumps and going off sweet jumps.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

those look so painful


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Meh, I really liked the Torino too.


maybe they make a wide version of them like the seats that mike mentioned.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> maybe they make a wide version of them like the seats that mike mentioned.


nope only one version of the Torino II... but take a look at the newer Sparco Siena 

If they would have a had a Black and Grey I may have went with those.. $100 cheaper too..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> Trust me the Torino is not a good way to go for a big dude. My 135 lb ass fits nicly into it though.


That's not really true... they mold to the person.. I'm much bigger than you and it fits fine... snug yes... but that what they're supposed to do.. ifyou can move laterally in a racing type seat then it's too big for you..


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I weigh 250 and I have torino's and have had them forever. Believe me though when I say I'm not moving anywhere during cornering though...lol


----------

